# A beautiful on the jetties



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,had a great day on the jetties in A.C. The fishings been soooooooooo bad this year a lot of folk have moved. Yesterday was great,sunshine clean water,calm winds.....and yes fish.
Tog,croakers,snapper blues,flounder were caught.The day was so nice we fished and listen to the Phillies and Eagles wins.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like just about a perfect day!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Any size to those tog?


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Keepers!!*

Hi MJ,my wife and I both caught nice 17"-18" tog and there was another even larger.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Good enough for me -- Carol and I will be down the 'T'-Jetty Sunday.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Souinds like a nice day I not the weather with be bad this weekend but I'm trying anyway


----------

